
The Spoils of War. Trump Lavished with Praise for Bombing Syria - 19eightyfour
https://theintercept.com/2017/04/07/the-spoils-of-war-trump-lavished-with-media-and-bipartisan-praise-for-bombing-syria/
======
19eightyfour
> _" It’s certainly true that Trump vowed to involve the U.S. in fewer wars
> than Clinton wanted, and for a narrower range of reasons. And that may still
> end up happening. Indeed, many of Trump’s most vocal supporters yesterday
> were expressing anger even over this limited bombing campaign in Syria. But
> to take a military action that Clinton herself favored and try to use it to
> suggest that Clinton would have been less hawkish is just bizarre and
> deceitful beyond belief."_

Just one of the gems of clarity in this piece.

It has very many more such gems, including an application of a quote from the
1787 publication "Federalist No. 4, Concerning Dangers From Foreign Force and
Influence" by John Lay, about some things that often happen after leaders
start new wars.

~~~
3131s
The US media would be chanting for war even more so than now if Hillary had
won, and people might go along with it easier too. This has been my only hope
for a while, that through his idiocy Trump will put the spotlight on these
wars / the DoD / military contractors and expose them.

~~~
19eightyfour
I understand you feel personally aggrieved by US wars, and I'm sorry about
that. War is tragic.

The views you and I currently have about this are very different. I feel like
I'd like to convince you otherwise but I don't think that's going to happen,
and also, to some extent, I realize it's not respectful to to try to convince
you of something else, given what you've experienced. And also, more
generally, I wonder, what's the point of trying to convince others? Everyone
is and can have their own view. There's nothing wrong with that. So I don't
really see any point in stating the differences.

I just hope that things get better for everybody.

~~~
3131s
I'd like to convince you too. But maybe I wasn't clear about what I really
meant. I don't actually hope that, that was more of a joke. My opinion is that
the arms industry, US military, and US intelligence agencies are out of
control. Do we disagree on that?

